# 12/27 New Orleans - Indiana Prediction Thread



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*NEW ORLEANS HORNETS 

-

INDIANA PACERS*  



My prediction:
Nawleans 91
Indiana 94

J.O'Neal is back and I think he will be hungry to play again, this will be only his second game after he suspended!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

good job, DwyaneWade4MVP, the gamethreads continue to get better and better! Would be cool to have some pics of the starting five! (and key players, scoring averages etc...)


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

my prediction: 

Hornets 91
Pacers 89

BD has to play between 20 and 25 minutes for this team to get a win!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah pics would be great, but I don't know how to fix them into my post so the others can see them...if anyone would explain I could do...:dead: 
But I don't know if I have enough time to do it all the time, maybe you (B Dizzle) can do it sometimes or we could just rotate from game to game (one time I do it, next time you do it, next time I do, and so on!)...
but there should be a lot more activity in the Hornets forum, so shout goes out to all the hornets fans: If you would post and predict a little more everything would be better...because why should I do these game threads if noone reads them...:no:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

ok, we can rotate


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll stand up for this game tonight (1 o'clock in the night here in austria). I really believe we can win, we were so close against the cavs!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm gonna stand up too and hope that they'll win when I watch the boxscores...I'm also gonna post a little in this forum what's going on at the court... so we'll see, maybe the third win...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

5 1/2 hours untill tip-off


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 5 1/2 hours untill tip-off


3:50 till tip-off! I would like to know what the players are doing now....I bet baron is eating :dead: Naw, but for real: what do you think are the players doing right now??


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> I bet baron is eating :dead: Naw, but for real: what do you think are the players doing right now??


LOL! 

Baron looked a bit fat a couple of seasons ago, but he's pretty fit right now.

I read that he made about 1000 crunches in his youth, but he was still round in the middle ;-)


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL!
> ...


In Baron's childhood there have existed only two things: BASKETBALL & EATING  
But he is in great shape right now...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

One of my buddys calls BD "Bacon Davis", he says he's so fat because he eats so much bacon. stupid buddy!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 98
Hornets- 89

You guys have even a slimmer chance now, without Wesley.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hornets 93
pacers 88
we played amazingly well against the cavs even though anderson was out with food poisoning which made us even SLIMMER down low, although thats hard to imagine. 
The only time we will be able to contain tinsley is when barons on the court, however its unsure what jamaal shows up on the court today, the one who takes 30 shots or the one that dishes out 13 assists. If he takes 30 shots like he did in the chicago game we have an even better chance to win, and if p.j. brown can stay out of foul trouble i dont see foster doing nearly as much damage on the boards as he has lately.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

We have just 8 players tonight! 

Dickau
JR 
Baron
Freije
Brown
Andersen
Edwards
Nailon


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

tipoff


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JR starts!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

j.r. is gonna have a hell of a time containing miller if he gets hot, we'll have to see how this goes.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, this is going to be a real test defensively against the veteran Miller!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

12-17 with 5 minutes to go in the 1st


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Pacers shot 9 of 11 from the field!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any reason why Baron hasn't played yet?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JR smith scores on a JAM!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH! JR SMITH MADE DRIVING DUNK! I'm sad, I can't see it, maybe I see it in the next top10  !

22-16 for the Pacers with 2:45 to go in the first quarter!
!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Scott is going to bring him back very slowly


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Any reason why Baron hasn't played yet?


hes been qouted as saying hes only 50-60 percent healthy, so theres no way that byron gonna take any chances by throwing him into the starting lineup. besides, its much more important he gets put in like midway through the second to keep the game from becoming out of reach, then put in like beginning of the fourth to try getting them the W.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, i can see im not the only one watching the game through boxscores.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

and baron is in the game now, so we may see him play like 25 minutes today


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Corsley with his second Jam of the night!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

@ Tooeasy: yeah, Dwyane and me are watching on sportsline.com/nba --> best live boxscores, in my opinion


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

last season you could at least listen to live radio, but nba.com said NO


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, although sometimes it is a little bit slow, but they are good!

Baron came into the game late in the first quarter and was fouled: he made 1 of 2 free-throws....Now first quarter's over, Nawleans trails by eight: 27-19, but now with baron on the court I think we can easily come back!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I see some BD tripples coming up


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Baron can't hit free throws


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, Baron misses another 2 free-throws, he's now 1-4 from the free-throw line...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

JR smith played the entire first quarter and is now still playing with 9:00 left in the second quarter....but unfortunately he's only 1-6 from the field --> 2 points...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Lee Nailon with many layups!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

down by 8 points with 8 mins to play in the second quarter. we shoot pretty well from the field, 46 %, but defend VERY bad, allow them to shoot over 60 %


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Now JR left the court, Matt Freije joined the game! Baron made a fadeaway jumper, but our best scorer right now is Nailon with 12!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm really mad about JR Smith because today he gets the chance to play a lot and he doesn't take his chance....His poor defensive efford leads to 9 points of Reggie Miller on 4-5 shooting....C'mon man, wake up, you're in the NBA now!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Reggie Miller has 13 points on 5 of 6 shooting. Would like to know if JR is defending him


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Nailon's performance tonight is impressive! 17 points in the first half, I hope he continues to play that well in the 2nd half!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Halftime

Hornets 41 - 55 Pacers

Our big problem is DEFENSE! Pacers shoot 21 - 35 from the field! Nailon with a huge game, but no one else able to step up.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

55-41 for the pacers at halftime. Baron had 3 points in only 9 minutes, Lee Nailon topscorer with 17...we could still turn around this game into a win, but baron has to play better (better with cheddar)!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah Baron, eat some cheddar sandwhiches at halftime!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

naw, give them to JR Smith, maybe he will wake up and score 30pts in the second half....


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

3rd quarter starts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who the fudge is Corsley Edwards? Seems like everytime I look at a New Orleans boxscore I discover a new player I never knew existed.

Anyway JJ and Boki are on the way from Houston, they should really help you guys.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

JR misses a 3....why can't he hit one of those, then he would get self-confidence....but how should he get better missing every shot??? but he has grabbed 4 rebounds so far...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

JR misses everything


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> JR misses everything


Nah, he ain't: he finally made a dunk!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, he ain't: he finally made a dunk!!!


seems like all he can do is to dunk


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

---> Slam Dunk Contest: watch out if JR is in there!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

end of 3rd: Hornets 59 - 78 Pacers 

2 - 25


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

technical foul on Baron Davis


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

such a fool....he makes a technical foul while trailing by 18 in the fourth quarter...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm off to bed  , I don't think we turn this thing around


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Hornets 82
Pacers 100

Looks like Baron didn't find his shooting touch while Nailon was on fire with 12-18 shooting.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think nba.com listen to me and did me a favour! when JR. Smith made a dunk in the game I wrote "please put it on "dunk of the night" on nba.com so I can see it" and today I looked on www.nba.com/video and couldn't believe my eyes: a J.R. Smith dunk!!! J.R. Smith is the ultimative highflyer and the dunk was sick! Seems like he has to score every point with dunks...


----------

